# Guide Service for UP, 4 Wheelers??



## bullseye99 (Jan 11, 2001)

Just wondering if there would be a need for a guide service to run 4 wheelers on trails in the UP?I am a local and am quite familar with the area,attractions,Fishing etc..Houghton,Keweenaw(Copper Harbor) area..


----------

